# Quarantine D&D?



## Rsawr (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey RIU, dunno how many nerds we have here, wondering if anyone would be interested in starting a 5e group over something like discord or zoom. I've had pretty decent success with my home groups on discord the past few weeks. I would say Trolls need not apply, but Trolls are a thing in D&D, so... 

Also, I am happy to DM, or if anyone has a group going that needs another player, I am happy to roll one up(and also make a character).


----------



## RolledUhhp (May 25, 2020)

Hey man, I don't know if this ever panned out, but I'm always down for some d&d! 

I'm in a 3.5e campaign right now, and it's going great. We're getting ready to head back out on the sea and do some recon for an incoming invasion. It seems the ogre's in the mountains north of Calimport are banding together in unheard of numbers...


----------



## B_the_s (May 26, 2020)

Nerds! Lol
My family is playing! #staytheblazeshome
It's so fun. I haven't played since college but I gifted some stuff to my son a few years back and he got his sister interested. 

When my wife agreed to play, I was struck dumb. She is a riot, too.
Son (DM): The wolf lunges .. and bites onto your leg doing .. 4 hp damage.
Wife (half-orc named Glugg): I grab the wolf by its head and rip its fucking jaw off.
DM: Make an attack roll.
Wife: <Nat 20>
LMAO

We're wrapping up our 1st adventure now. The Lost Mine of Phandelver.

And even though we're stuck in the same house together, we still have trouble scheduling game sessions.


----------



## Rsawr (May 26, 2020)

I loved lost mines when I ran it. My players had a blast too. It's good shit!


----------



## XtraGood (May 26, 2020)

I know 5e a bit and have DMed before on fantasy grounds and discord, been trying to find the time for it again, definitely interested


----------



## Rsawr (May 26, 2020)

Well, I am back to work pretty damn soon, but I am more than happy to add a stoner 5e pod to my regularly scheduled games.


----------

